# Flea stuff for nursing moms and young pups



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there any natural stuff you can use for fleas for a nursing mom? She is almost through nursing (pups will be 6 weeks on Monday) – but she is itching behind her ear often enough that I think she might have fleas. She hasn’t had her flea treatments since she got pregnant or through this nursing so it has been 3 months plus. I don’t want the pups to get any since they aren’t supposed to have treatment for fleas until they are 12 weeks, right?
Chris Disser


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I did a search online for this and found vinegar dips are the most favored. I just can't remember if this is when you use apple cider vinegar or white vinegar.

(I think you can use a small dose of Frontline when the puppies are 8 weeks old.)


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you! I have regular vinegar and it wouldn't hurt Dizzy to get a bath. I have yet to see a flea on either Dizzy or the puppies, but she is still scratching more than normal.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I did a quick search for you and the sites that I found recommend Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV). Here is one of them: http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html

Another benefit to using vinegar on your dogs is that it makes the coat soft and shiny. It also soothes itchy skin. 

The downside is that they smell like vinegar!


----------

